# Deep Blue Rig Trip 9.27



## Pelagic Tigress (Oct 15, 2007)

Having only been to the rigs several times by leavingbefore daylight, so we pondered a different approach. We departed Perdido Pass around 10:00 a.m. with several hardtails in the livewell and headed to the rigs with intentions of returning by midnight. 

After a smooth ride out, we arrived at MP-255 in search of bait and amberjack. After 20 mins. of trying for bait we switched gears and dropped the hardtails and freestyle jigs. It wasn't long before one angler was slammed against he side with a good amberjack. Unfortunately, the rig, and fish, prevailed. This scenario repeated itself several times (at $20 per time). If we locked the drag, the fish would pull the hook; if we didn't lock the drag, the fish would break off in the rig. I'm sure there is a method to this, but I have no idea what it is...

While fighting with the amberjack, drags, and the rig, we were visited by a billfish of some sort. Not sure what brand it was, but it exploded on some baitfish on the south side of the rig. We tossed a pitch bait to her with no avail, but we did end up catching 4 almaco jacks on top water baits.

On to the Beer Can. We trolled a mixed spread around the Beer Can while watching the sonar. We hooked up to a good fish that ended up being a trophy baracuda. Didn't see many fish marking around the rig, but gave it a try slow trolling live baits. Nothing to show. 

By then it was getting close to 5:00 p.m. so we headed to the Marlin. We didn't mark many fish around the Marlin, but did see a few yellowfin busting after dark and lost a wahoo at the gaff. Teeth are a bitch. We caught a few blackfin.

My father is anavid LSU fan (go easy on him) and could not standbeing without the game. So...while at the Marlin he decided to find thegame on a small Wal-Mart radio (I bet him he would not find any signal)...and as luck would have it...he found it and wewere able to listen to the games 75 miles from Perdido Pass. I guesswe were picking up a relay off the rigs, but I really have no idea. Anyone have any thoughts???

We talkedto "Legendary" on the radio andthey said the blackfin were slow, but hitting atPetronius. We headed that way with intentions of a quick fish and heading for the pass.When wearrived the bait was pushed to the top and the blackfin were hitting everyjig thatwe dropped.

We ended up keeping around 10 blackfin and headedNorth around 10:45 to take the"Old Man" and mom back to land. It was agreat trip even thoughwe didn't catch anyyellowfin.The seas were great, the sky was clear, and everyone had a great time.


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

great report.

the only chance to get ajs away from the rig is to use your boat to pull them off...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

sounds like yall were trolling too close to the rig if yall were catching 'cudas.

as for the AJ's, everytime we hook one, we pull several hundred yards away from the rig. fight the fish, boat/release him, then motor back over and drop another livey.

255 rig holds white marlin like it's going out of style. several different occasions we have had them swat at boath almacos and amberjacks right behind the boat.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

on clear days it is amazing how you can pick up radio signals off those rigs. I can remember a couple years ago in the international, we were at the Marlin and talked to a boat running through pensacola pass! But I totally agree with woody, and because I too have lost a lot of money on that 255 rigs with those big AJ's, but as soon as you hook them, pull away from the rig down current from your fish. That way if he tries to swim back to the rig he must swim up current AND against your drag and the boats drag. Sounds like yall had a good trip. Thanks for the report!

wes


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

I was running a boat one night headed out to the Petronious....I was real tired and fading fast. Trying to find something to keep my eyes open, I turned on the radio and I was getting several radio stations clear as a bell. Definately saved me that night haha. Gotta think about it though....even though you're 85 miles from Perdido Pass, you arent too far from actual land.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Chris Hood (10/2/2008)*Gotta think about it though....


"Deep thoughts," by Chris Hood. :doh


----------



## Chris Hood (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Woody....

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic160090-3-1.aspx


----------

